# motorhome valet/restoration services



## Paula7924 (Aug 9, 2014)

hello.
any recommendations for motorhome valeters - i'd love a full restoration service as the cab paint is thin and flaking, and the body dull but the prices i've seen say £500-£600 so i'm thinking that a wash and wax to prevent further degradation may have to be the more affordable option.
(i have ME so i can't do it myself)
i'm near Chichester but can travel within reason
thanks


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Try these people,I have no experience of them but worth a call.

http://www.cleanercars.co.uk/motorh...CFgkIJJO-MznSHujAuQSP8rS2cqwWtFgAMaAjkl8P8HAQ


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I recently had mine done in Swindon by Mike of Motorhome Valet. My van was not too dirty, but I wanted a good coating of wax applied. Mike is based in Swindon but is mobile. He spent a good 8 hours cleaning and polishing my van and did an amazing job. The cost was £120 plus £20 to upgrade to a better quality wax. I know others on here have used him and he is a motorhome owner himself so knows all about the machines.

The only issue is availability of appointments, he is a very busy man.

www.motorhomevalet.co.uk


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Tourershine but I think you might be too far away for them to visit you http://www.tourershine.co.uk/. Depends on how you see their charges (expensive?) but cutomer reviews count for a lot and it seems to be case of you do actually get what you pay for.


----------

